# Vsc P760



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

I just post a picture of my VSC P760
VSC Stands for "Vedette de Surveillance cotiere" or Coast watch Launch.


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/24119

This was French Customs patrol boats used between 1957 and the 70s. 

I would be grateful if any fellow member could direct me to some pictures (I have the drawing already) and some historical facts.

Where were the units sold to after their disposal, are there some still existing, still in operation? What are their status?

All those information could help me a lot making this model close to reality.

Thanking everybody in advance


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

vchiu said:


> I just post a picture of my VSC P760
> VSC Stands for "Vedette de Surveillance cotiere" or Coast watch Launch.
> 
> 
> ...


Vchiu

Try this webpage

http://www.jojo-modellbau.de/catalog/popup_image.php?pID=4830&image=0


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*Thank you Gdynia*

Indeed, My English is impaired so I did not express my wish very well

I am looking pictures of the true one(s) as I could work on better detailing my model

I have been in touch with Klaus Gaeth, author of the excellent web site
http://www.schnellboot.net/
Which covers many patrol boats of German Design , including this one.

The model picture you sent me the link for is a 1/40 model made from a "New maquettes" (Steingraeber in Germany) kit which strayed away from the real one in quite a few features, one being one propeller shaft instead of two in reality.

As my model is already up to the low standard of the kit, I was looking for pictures of the true one to make something better.

The attached picture is the only one I have of the true one and it is very poor

Thanks for your help


----------

